# My older dog hates my new GR --



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Hi...your Pom is probably just bothered by your new pup. I would think that he will become comfortable over time. I've only had one dog at a time, so haven't had to deal with introducing a new pup to the family dog. Many members have though, and hopefully they'll see your thread and post.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It might take some time for them to adjust. Spend some time with your older dog by himself each day just loving him and spoiling him. He coudl be feeling alittle insecure but with time it should improve. 
I have been having that problem with one of my girls. She was feeling alittle neglected because of my new foster pup needs more attention. (he is sick) So we have been going into the bedroom and laying on the bed together and I just pet her for a long time and play ball with her. She is alot better after the sessions and not pouting as much. 
Good luck.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I would also suggest putting a crate in the room you spend the most time in so you can frequently crate the puppy. Then give lots of attention to your older dog in the same room. The older dog will appreciate the fact that he's getting special attention while puppy is stuck in a crate.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It generally takes the resident dog a while to adapt to having an "interloper" in the house.

they may ultimately become best friends or they may end up just tolerating each other. Don't let duffy get too pushy with Teddy and ,yes, remember to spend some quality with Teddy.

Give them time to adapt and learn each other's ways. I've introduced adults into the household and puppies. Puppies are generally easier since they aren't a threat to the older dog's alpha status, but they do tend to want to "get all over" the resident dog and they can find that irritating.

My old GR tolerates the aggravating BassettX I brought home as a pup 3 years ago. Some days they even have a bit of fun wrestling together, but my older dog doesn't play much.

Good luck with your cute new addition.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

My vet has always made us play the "old dog, new dog" game, no matter how cute the puppy is. And it works.
The old dog is always first - first to get attention, first to be fed, first to get/do anything. And always right - even when we think the old dog is wrong, it's us that are wrong. The old dog must be seeing something that we don't.
The new dog is always last - last to get attention, last to get fed, last for everything. And new dog is always wrong if old dog says so. And it is hard when new dog is a cute puppy.

We have done this for over 20 twenty years, usually having three dogs at a time. It has worked well for us. Our dogs have always gotten along, playing together, sleeping together.

Good luck.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm doing the puppy in the crate thing - I swear, Teddy seems so satisfied when Duff gets shut in his crate! 

And Teddy is the only dog allowed up on the sofa next to me. He is a little guy so this will always be his privilege. He also sleeps on the foot of my bed. I greet him first when I walk in the room, feed him first, etc.

All good suggestions! My hope is that eventually they will be friends. Teddy's best friend, Toby, is gone now. They had a wonderful bond and loved each other. I'm hoping that eventually I will see that same bond between Teddy and Duffy.

Thanks again,
Kris


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ugh, it almost seems to be getting worse. Although they play and romp together outside, in the house its a different matter.

Teddy (the pomapoo) is allowed next to me up on the couch. Duff (the gr) is not. We just don't want to start that habit due to the potential size and shedding. So, anyway, when Duff comes *near* the couch just to be petted, Teddy will snarl and even go after him with teeth bared. This possessiveness really bothers me and I don't know how to handle it.

Do I reprimand Teddy? Should I put him down from the couch when he snarls at Duff? Should I ignore the behavior? Should I start petting Duffy when Teddy snarls at him and tries to attack him?

I have no clue how to deal with this! Help!!

Kris


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I agree with all the above advice. It took Oakly a few months to fully adjust to having a baby brother. You may want to use some baby gates to give your older pup some space when need be. Sometimes older dogs play "tough cop" with younger pups until the pups have learned the rules of the house. I'm sure they will get things figured out in time.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

zeke11 said:


> Ugh, it almost seems to be getting worse. Although they play and romp together outside, in the house its a different matter.
> 
> Teddy (the pomapoo) is allowed next to me up on the couch. Duff (the gr) is not. We just don't want to start that habit due to the potential size and shedding. So, anyway, when Duff comes *near* the couch just to be petted, Teddy will snarl and even go after him with teeth bared. This possessiveness really bothers me and I don't know how to handle it.
> 
> ...


yes, correct this. it's YOUR couch and Teddy is getting the privilege of sitting there with you. it's not his couch nor his decision on who gets near it or near you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Time*

It will just take time for him to adjust.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> yes, correct this. it's YOUR couch and Teddy is getting the privilege of sitting there with you. it's not his couch nor his decision on who gets near it or near you.


I totally agree.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Faith's mommy said:


> yes, correct this. it's YOUR couch and Teddy is getting the privilege of sitting there with you. it's not his couch nor his decision on who gets near it or near you.


So how would I go about correcting this? Put him off the couch or reprimand him? 

Kris


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

BajaOklahoma said:


> My vet has always made us play the "old dog, new dog" game, no matter how cute the puppy is. And it works.
> The old dog is always first - first to get attention, first to be fed, first to get/do anything. And always right - even when we think the old dog is wrong, it's us that are wrong. The old dog must be seeing something that we don't.
> The new dog is always last - last to get attention, last to get fed, last for everything. And new dog is always wrong if old dog says so. And it is hard when new dog is a cute puppy.
> 
> ...


I do this too.

In addition, I always give the older pet ownership of the new one in sentences. Such "Where is Brady's MacKenzie?" and when the two are together, I would say "Brady's MacKenzie" and "MacKenzie's Brady" repeatedly. I did the same thing with the dogs with the cats.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I would put him down off the couch. That will show him the behavior cannot be tolerated. But I would not give the little puppy any extra treatment after it happens because that might make him more jealous.


----------

